# Destin snapper kayak



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Getting a wolf pack of snapper slayers for Saturday maybe Sunday out of Destin. Be awesome with 6 yak or more in attack formation heading out to near shore reef...if interested give me a pm to work out details.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

That sounds BA!!! wish i could make it, good luck!!!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

TheRoguePirate said:


> That sounds BA!!! wish i could make it, good luck!!!


Wish i had a kayak ill be capt for the day if u really wont her to get wet...lol...jk


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

What reef were you thinking?


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Pm answered/sent


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

Myself and one other might be interested in fishing with you guys on saturday. How far do you have to go out to catch snapper? I would like the info(time and where to meet).

Thanks


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Getting some Yackers...raring to go! Should be a blast, hopefully will not limit out on snapper too quick.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

pm sent

im interested in going and meeting some other yakkers. please send info.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

this is my first year offshore fishing. i dont have any experience snapper fishing from a kayak. i have caught king, spanish, bobo, and inshore species though. any pointers on gear... leader, hook sizes, bait and what not?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

are you all going sat or sunday?


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

going saturday out of pcola beach if anyone interested pm me.


----------



## charlie101 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm really interested in going but never gone out far. Also not sure I have the right gear. I do most of my yakking around Eglin so I've never needed anything too big. Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Anybody have a game plan yet? I'm good to go sat, sun and mon.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Hey getting my gear ready...6:30am meet/ready...7:00am hit the waves, so far 6 maybe 7 going


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Fat fingers..


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Will be there - getting my gear ready...


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

Crystal beach public access? Won't know for sure until later if I can make it tomorrow... Suppose to be working graveyard


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Google...Calhoun beach, destin, 0630. if you have a yak join in, wolf pack hits surf 0700....


----------



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

http://www.cityofdestin.com/clientu...otos DR/Beach Access/Beach_Access_new MAP.jpg


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

How did everybody do?


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

oysterman said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Getting a wolf pack of snapper slayers for Saturday maybe Sunday out of Destin. Be awesome with 6 yak or more in attack formation heading out to near shore reef...if interested give me a pm to work out details.


 We will be out there leaving from silver beach. See you out there!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

When I left between the 5 kayaks there was one keeper king... Some AJ's, skark, and breakoff caught... I did not get a good bite... But had a blast for my 1st time in the gulf and the "marine life" on the beach when I came back in was worth the trip...lol


----------

